# [Aporte] Amplificadores "Compactos" con TDA7294, LM1875 y TDA2030



## gevv (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola,

Compacto Amplificadores   tda7294, lm1875 tda2030


----------



## crazysound (Dic 24, 2014)

Hola gevv, lo has probado tal cual está?  

Está excelente el diseño!! 

No tenés el archivo Proteus y el esquema? Estaría bueno hacerle una modificación al del LM1875...

Saludos..


----------



## gevv (Dic 28, 2014)

Hola,

Todos los proyectos  tener éxito


----------

